# J30 suspension suggestion



## maxente (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello everyone. I was looking for a lowering kit for my 92 Maxima. The Eibach springs are a really good deal but they do not offer struts that go with it. I observed that a lot of drivers use Koni with the Eibach springs, but those are a bit pricey. Any suggestions?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

yes, get the Koni struts and the eibach springs.
Koni is used because lowering the car doesn't violate their warranty and they are adjustable.
The eibachs are because of their quality.


----------

